# TTOC 'TT' keyring



## tommmieee (Jan 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how I can hold of a TT keyring from the TTOC shop?

I saw a thread in this a while back and thought it looked cool.
Can't find it in the accessory list though so wondering if they are just fold out ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, None in TTOC shop, but a few on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-keyri ... 5d44b30a5b

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Vehicle-Parts ... oc=1&rt=nc

Hoggy.


----------

